# First Fattie: a couple questions



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey SMF gang,

Y'all have helped make everything I've pulled off the smoker the last year be amazing, so obviously I immediately returned to "home base" as soon as I decided to dabble in the realm of fatties!

We'll have another dish at the gathering that incorporates breakfast sausage, so I'm thinking I'll be going with a 70/30 beef that I'll grind myself the day before. I also think I'll be going with a Philly chee style filling (adding in jalapenos, because well, they're awesome). Either way, super excited to try my hand at this smoker's delight of a dish, but had a couple quick questions:

Probe placement/internal temp: sounds like 165 is the magic internal temp with these bad boys, but I'm a bit confused on probe placement. Internal temp means just that, but if the inside is mostly cheese and veggies, should I be placing the probe at an angle to just monitor the exterior beef's internal temp?

Rolling strategy: seems like most people roll theirs so the ends touch, and the inside is a large awesome pocket of filling. That said, is rolling it more spiral or "pinwheel" style a decent option? Wanting to maximize the evenness of meat to filling ratio per bite, and i think the meat spiralling in might help with that.

Thanks as always for all the help in advance, and if you have any recommended tips or tricks, I'll always take them!

Cheers and happy smoking,

Andrew


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2019)

Probe in the middle of the fatty. I prefer to get the pin-wheel look. 

Here's a couple of links to help you along if you need a reference:

How to make a fatty:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...bacon-weave-this-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/

How to make the bacon weave:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/

Keep us up to date on how they turn out.

Chris


----------



## MetalHeadMeatEater (Jan 30, 2019)

Awesome, thank you, Chris! Will definitely be posting the finished product pic Sunday afternoon. Appreciate the help!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2019)

No problem feel free to ask any questions that may arise.

Chris


----------

